# Never Summer Graphics = Ed Hardy Reject Art for the Snowboard World?



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a NS Cobra from a couple of years ago that I love to ride. It's a well designed and well built board. But the graphics give me the douche chills. Anybody else? The tat inspired bird with daggers and crosses and shit reminds me of a cheezy tshirt that Justin Bieber would have worn out clubbing a few years ago.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

"The douche chills"?

WTF is that?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> "The douche chills"?
> 
> WTF is that?


You ever see something trying to be cool and it just makes you cringe? It's that.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Fielding said:


> You ever see something trying to be cool and it just makes you cringe? It's that.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol...I quite like their use of restraint on graphics and think they generally do a nice job projecting a premium product. Definitely don't mind the Eagle branding. Although sometimes the base "text" graphics can be a little boring. 

The one recent board I don't dig at all is the West...the graphics on that suck...hokey as shit...flies and buffalos and whatever...but each to his own...


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Fielding said:


> The tat inspired bird with daggers and crosses and shit ....


 Do you mean the Phoenix they use on a lot of their boards?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Do you mean the Phoenix they use on a lot of their boards?


yep. Looks dumb.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Mind sharing a picture? I'd like to see what's wrong with it.

I like NS graphics. Guess I'm in the minority. Then again, I'd love a solid color option


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Do you mean the Phoenix they use on a lot of their boards?


I also thought it was a Phoenix but apparently it's an Eagle.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone see a pic of the next proto type two?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm fine with most of their graphics. But yeah, the graphics on The West really hold it back. A bass? Really? If you're gonna go with a fishing motif, go with a trout to fit the vibe. How many snowboarding areas are known for their bass fishing? None. Snowboarding areas are trout fishing areas. I thought the elk graphic last year was fine. It fit. Not everyone will dig it, but it fit.

IMO, it's the best all around board they've ever built, but the graphic is gonna turn a lot of people off. I wouldn't buy that bass board either and I'm not a guy heavily swayed by graphics.


----------



## llamabrew (Nov 26, 2016)

Yeah I could care less about their graphics...they make sick boards and that's all. Would probably take a NS board with a picture of Trump on it to get me to think twice about buying it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My favorite graphic they ever made never saw the light of day. It was the graphic they had on the prototype Funslinger.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

The graphics on my old Cobra has a really distinct Luftwaffe vibe.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I like the eagle that looks like a phoenix, it's their logo and I think it looks good, better than the Colorado flag.. nothing wrong with Colorado, but if you're not from the region.. but I digress, ever see a NS demo truck? that eagle looks pimp on it.

different folks different strokes. all these people(nobody specific) saying Arbor and Jones are the most beautiful boards ever. it's just wood with finish on it.

in hindsight, I was trying to find a uglier logo than NS's eagle.. almost all snowboard company logo's are actually really good, except Gnu's and Sims(but that's from the 80's). Yes. too but I like the uninc pig (only for the greats huh?)

I do agree that NS has to bump up their graphics game.

sorry if I sound all over the place, just got back from a mammoth day trip. 8hr total drive had me reaching for the norcos.


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Aren't there third party contact sheets you can put on the top anyway? I'm thinking of those board skin guys that have the laminate stuff you stick on top with whatever graphic you want printed. 

If you are super into a particular board for its specs or performance but hate the topsheet design, I'd think that would be the way to go.


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

jae said:


> different folks different strokes.


Agreed. Simple as that really. 

That being said tough, you can definitely tell which companies actually employ graphic designers and people with a real working knowledge of art and aesthetic who evolve the look and feel of a brand as time goes by and styles change. Not that it matters in the grand scheme of things for most people but if something as simple as the kerning in your logo is off, it makes me wonder what other small or large details you aren't paying attention to or caring about.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I love most of NS's graphics, but the current west looks like something my granddad would buy.. and the current ripsaw looks like something my 8 year old nephew would buy.

I personally can't stand their eagle logo though. It does look too much like the nazi eagle. Plus NS is the abbreviation of the nazi party (national socialist) so there's that...

But I love most of their boards. The snowtrooper and the chairman, in particular, tend to have great graphics. Anything with mountains and trees will win me over.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

dave785 said:


> I love most of NS's graphics, but the current west looks like something my granddad would buy.. and the current ripsaw looks like something my 8 year old nephew would buy.
> 
> I personally can't stand their eagle logo though. It does look too much like the nazi eagle. Plus NS is the abbreviation of the nazi party (national socialist) so there's that...
> 
> But I love most of their boards. The snowtrooper and the chairman, in particular, tend to have great graphics. Anything with mountains and trees will win me over.


Yikes what a terrible association!!!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> Yikes what a terrible association!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


You know who else was a chairman? Motherfucking Mao. And you know there are a lot of pot smoking hippie communists in Colorado. Plus NS is giving away a free boards Holy shit, maybe NS are communists. Get McCarthy on the phone. 

Coincidence/crazy conspiracy theory is not an association. It falls a lot more along the lines of complete bullshit that no one should credit. Unfortunately there are far too many stupid people in the world who would read those posts above and think they are true.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm fine with most of their graphics. But yeah, the graphics on The West really hold it back. A bass? Really? If you're gonna go with a fishing motif, go with a trout to fit the vibe. How many snowboarding areas are known for their bass fishing? None. Snowboarding areas are trout fishing areas. I thought the elk graphic last year was fine. It fit. Not everyone will dig it, but it fit.


The West really pulls my living room together though with the way it complements my Big Mouth Billy Bass singing wall hanging.

I'm hoping the next one comes out with something to match my dogs playing poker painting.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm fine with most of their graphics. But yeah, the graphics on The West really hold it back. A bass? Really? If you're gonna go with a fishing motif, go with a trout to fit the vibe. How many snowboarding areas are known for their bass fishing? None. Snowboarding areas are trout fishing areas. I thought the elk graphic last year was fine. It fit. Not everyone will dig it, but it fit.
> 
> IMO, it's the best all around board they've ever built, but the graphic is gonna turn a lot of people off. I wouldn't buy that bass board either and I'm not a guy heavily swayed by graphics.


Totally agree the fish should have been a trout. I would not buy the bass. Dumb. I did like the elk and I think the bison will look cool.


----------



## Ramon Arno (Dec 16, 2015)

had to goole the board for this :grin: i kinda dig it :surprise:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Fielding said:


> I have a NS Cobra from a couple of years ago that I love to ride. It's a well designed and well built board. But the graphics give me the douche chills. Anybody else? The tat inspired bird with daggers and crosses and shit reminds me of a cheezy tshirt that Justin Bieber would have worn out clubbing a few years ago.


Never having gone clubbing with Justin Beiber, I can't put a picture to this idea. I know the NS graphics change from year to year and some of them I like and others are more "meh". 

Do you have a pick of the specific graphic from that year?

Edit: the eagle/phoenix is an element in many of their graphics and I like it. It's pretty absurd to compare that to the Nazi's- the eagle on the German flag was for West Germany, not the Nazis, BTW. The way West Germany was set up after WWII was about as anti-Nazi as you could get. 

Not a fan of the bass, but liked the elk.

Edit2: I googled Ed Hardy and that that looks way more like Lib Tech than NS....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i think the old heritage with eagle and flag was badass

i like the realism pictures on the west, regardless of which, i just like how it looks a photo almost, my eyes enjoy dont spend alot of time worrying its bass


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

deagol said:


> Never having gone clubbing with Justin Beiber, I can't put a picture to this idea. I know the NS graphics change from year to year and some of them I like and others are more "meh".
> 
> Do you have a pick of the specific graphic from that year?
> 
> ...



yeah thats a silly thing to bring in to it....I can see why people would find NS graphics "lame" but I like that they're a little less in your face than many others. It won't be something I look at in 5 years and say "wow, I was in to some silly stuff". I agree that the Libs and some others have far more ridiculous art.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> .... dont spend alot of time worrying its bass


Every time I see the NS bass, I am reminded of this guy


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Jerry Clower was fucking hilarious.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm fine with graphics. Not great, but pretty nice. 
I really live Quincy Quigg graphics on Lib tech Skunk Apes from 4-5 years ago: dark, demons, nice details. 
On the other hand I don't really care about it: I got a chance to get a custom graphics and went all black (ptex topsheet)


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I feel like NS can provide the boards, t-shirts, and other personal accessories that I need to accentuate my tattoo lifestyle.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

vince used to own a shop called the boardroom, which was one of the first stores to carry NS? (sources needed) hence he's known as the chairman and they named a board after him.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Fielding said:


> I feel like NS can provide the boards, t-shirts, and other personal accessories that I need to accentuate my tattoo lifestyle.




Well at least you have something going for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Fielding said:


> I feel like NS can provide the boards, t-shirts, and other personal accessories that I need to accentuate my tattoo lifestyle.


While I generally like the direction they took with boards like the chairman, snowtrooper etc which are "classy" imo...if you're not careful, going down that route can take you into cheezy hallmark greeting card territory. That combined with the facist eagle grin can make for some bizarre designs. But yeah, they need to dump the West graphics asap!

I like how Arbor works with select collective artists for their designs...kyler martz's work is killer:

Kyler MartzArbor Collective | Arbor Collective

I also think Burton has some fantastic collabs with various artists year-to-year...oh and shout out to Ride this year for their very hip sketchy tank collab on the burnout...if you have to google sketchy tank you're too old to be snowboarding...lol...(says me who had to google sketchy tank...)


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

scotty100 said:


> While I generally like the direction they took with boards like the chairman, snowtrooper etc which are "classy" imo...if you're not careful, going down that route can take you into cheezy hallmark greeting card territory. That combined with the facist eagle grin can make for some bizarre designs. But yeah, they need to dump the West graphics asap!
> 
> I like how Arbor works with select collective artists for their designs...kyler martz's work is killer:
> 
> ...


I really liked Arbor's Sylvia Ji colabs. those things were wall art. Burton's current 17 board line in general are a bunch of suck. the colabs are awesome though.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

jae said:


> I really liked Arbor's Sylvia Ji colabs. those things were wall art. Burton's current 17 board line in general are a bunch of suck. the colabs are awesome though.


Mark Sink's photography on this year's custom twin is pretty cool. Last year's was good too but I forgot who it was. Some of the others not so much though...this year's FA and landlord etc.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Fielding said:


> I feel like NS can provide the boards, t-shirts, and other personal accessories that I need to accentuate my tattoo lifestyle.


Your posts give me......the douche chills............


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't get me wrong. I really love my Cobra. It's a very well made board and it rides great. It's just that when I carry it to the slopes I totally feel like I should be wearing one of those flat brimmed hats that cool guys tuck their ears up under. Without a cool hat like that it just doesn't feel like it's my board.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Fielding said:


> Don't get me wrong. I really love my Cobra. It's a very well made board and it rides great. It's just that when I carry it to the slopes I totally feel like I should be wearing one of those flat brimmed hats that cool guys tuck their ears up under. Without a cool hat like that it just doesn't feel like it's my board.




Ah yes. Serious condition. It's called Bromophobic. Pretty common but it can do some damage. I'm worried about your case... we're you hit by a lifted white truck with a No Fear sticker when you were young?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I think the upcoming Chairman and West graphics are amazing. I would rate either as all-time in quality.

I didn't mind the bass on this year's West, but it less than ideal. I agree that a trout would have been cooler, but I wonder how much people would have shit on them for copying the old Brushie trout deck? It's such an iconic deck.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Better than any Lib Tech graphics Ive ever seen. Talk bout Douche factor #fuckigLibTech 

I think NS has some of the best looking boards out there tbh.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> Better than any Lib Tech graphics Ive ever seen. Talk bout Douche factor #fuckigLibTech
> 
> I think NS has some of the best looking boards out there tbh.


not enuf vaginas tho


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> not enuf vaginas tho


Plenty riding them though, amirite???


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I find this thread particularly funny given the recent poll where nearly everybody said that graphics don't matter. Clearly they matter! In this specific case, a lot of us don't want "skulls and shit" on our boards and much prefer the cool outdoor-oriented pictures used by Neversummer. There is no right, no wrong, but the graphics definitely target different demographics!


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm an old guy so I like most of Never Summer's graphics like the wisps of smoke against a black background of my 20th anniversary Raptor and the mountains on my Chairman and Mountainslayer. I guess some might call them boring but they certainly don't seem Ed Hardy-ish. I generally like more conservative graphics but I'm not too picky about graphics and would choose a good performer even if I didn't like the graphics. That said I doubt I could own the Lobster Troublemaker or Jibbbaord.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Lol...I quite like their use of restraint on graphics and think they generally do a nice job projecting a premium product. Definitely don't mind the Eagle branding. Although sometimes the base "text" graphics can be a little boring.
> 
> The one recent board I don't dig at all is the West...the graphics on that suck...hokey as shit...flies and buffalos and whatever...but each to his own...


I loved the West with the Elk, but the Bass or whatever that is made me feel okay waiting to upgrade...lol


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> I loved the West with the Elk, but the Bass or whatever that is made me feel okay waiting to upgrade...lol


Good to know no one likes the Bass West. Maybe this means there will be surplus stock shops will blow out super cheap next fall.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The West is the logical replacement in the lineup for the old Heritage. For years, the Heritage was well known for having a bear on the graphic.





































Want to do a naturalistic animal based theme on The West? This one's easy, slap a bear on it. Sticks with the theme with a nod to the past.

Slap this on the nose of The West and it would be bad ass.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

When I was shopping for a new board the current mini evo was the one with the bear and some eskimos attacking it with a spear. He couldn't stand it. He called it cheesy I believe which is what he always says when watching made for syfy movies.

So I waited a year. Last week he was going through his room and found some of the Ns stickers that Chairman, who helped me with sizing for him on the next seasons octopus topsheet, sent him for his bday as a little gift box.

Anyway, he found a NS bear sticker and guess what's on his board now.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

dave785 said:


> It does look too much like the nazi eagle.


That sort of eagle motif has been used by *lots* of countries (Austria, Poland, Serbia, etc.) and the use of eagles in heraldry goes back a few thousand years. Not surprisingly (they're all eagles, after all) they all kinda look similar. I get it, but I think it's a bit of a stretch to make a nazi association with the NS eagle.

That said, NS graphics seem to be hit or miss by year. Some years decent, other years really really bad (the Rorschach ink blots come to mind, or just slap the eagle on eeeerything). And they had that giant Koi graphic on the SL about 10 years ago WTF was that about? 










Or this gem:










The bass is weird for sure but I don't think it would be enough to turn me off the West if I was inclined to buy one, but I do feel very strongly that they need about 80% more polar bears.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe they should colab with Tap Out?


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

david_z said:


> That sort of eagle motif has been used by *lots* of countries (Austria, Poland, Serbia, etc.) and the use of eagles in heraldry goes back a few thousand years. Not surprisingly (they're all eagles, after all) they all kinda look similar. I get it, but I think it's a bit of a stretch to make a nazi association with the NS eagle.


Yeah I know. It looks far more like the Weimar Republic eagle than the nazi eagle. But the initials + eagle are what makes me think of the nazis. ( Don't forget that nazi is an abbreviation of "National Sozialistiche") 

I know there isn't any real connection, but these days I think it's important to stay pretty far away from even a loose association. I've owned NS boards before and love them... but yeah, that association was the first thing I thought of when I saw the initials "NS" and a Germanic eagle. 

I'd probably think of the ku klux klan if Krispy Kreme changed their logo to a cross lol.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Did you you know that "dave" was the nickname of Hitler's childhood barber.............hmmmmmmmmm..............785.......7+8+5=20............Hitler had 10 fingers and 10 toes.......add those together and you get 20.........hmmmmmmmm.....coincidence? I don't think so...........me thinks you're a nazi..........or maybe your just a dumbass with too much time on your hands..................


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

IDK you guys I'm digging this NS/Nazi conspiracy theory


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I've seen a thousand Godwin'd threads in my day, but this shit takes the cake. lol


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Did you you know that "dave" was the nickname of Hitler's childhood barber.............hmmmmmmmmm..............785.......7+8+5=20............Hitler had 10 fingers and 10 toes.......add those together and you get 20.........hmmmmmmmm.....coincidence? I don't think so...........me thinks you're a nazi..........or maybe your just a dumbass with too much time on your hands..................


Ahahahaha!!!

Graphics are personal opinion so you either like them or you don't. No big deal either way. But this Nazi shit? Legit hilarious.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Personally, when I see the NS logo, I think of this:










and this










Which are really one in the same since Hank Jr. has admitted he completely ripped off Ruger's logo in creating his own.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

while you guys are talking about europe, am I the only one who thinks F'in MURICA BITCHES!







or you can use the eagle on the quarter...


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> Personally, when I see the NS logo, I think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I'm not mistaken, he was given permission to use it. He was a big Ruger fan and friends with the creator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

kriegs13 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he was given permission to use it. He was a big Ruger fan and friends with the creator.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He probably was. Either way, no way a firearms manufacturer is suing Hank Jr. Talking about pissing off your targeted demographic.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> targeted demographic


Lol. Well phrased.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Fielding said:


> Don't get me wrong. I really love my Cobra. It's a very well made board and it rides great. It's just that when I carry it to the slopes I totally feel like I should be wearing one of those flat brimmed hats that cool guys tuck their ears up under. Without a cool hat like that it just doesn't feel like it's my board.


take a pic and post it. We have got to see these graphics !!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*after this thread i'm totally pressing on vince for a cheap bass west*

i will bass the fuck out of this thing



kalev said:


> Maybe they should colab with Tap Out?


I think Technine's resurgence beat NS to this meeting.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

double posting: i have actually been called out by a bartender at a brewery for wearing "RUGER" gear in my NS shirt or hoodie.

I was like, "no, see its like, Never Summer snowboards, kind of a big deal around here...with all the snowsports....." all i got was deer in headlights

LULs


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

deagol said:


> take a pic and post it. We have got to see these graphics !!


Here's the factory pic of my board lifted from the Evo website. It's the Cobra from 2014-15. As good as it rides, I kinda don't like riding it or carrying it around.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

not cool, dude....


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

So much effort...lol

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

this thread shines as a beacon of light in the fight against the darkness of literacy


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> double posting: i have actually been called out by a bartender at a brewery for wearing "RUGER" gear in my NS shirt or hoodie.
> 
> I was like, "no, see its like, Never Summer snowboards, kind of a big deal around here...with all the snowsports....." all i got was deer in headlights
> 
> LULs


What he called you out because he thought you liked Ruger and he didn't?

Wtf is wrong with Ruger, the 10/22 is a blast and so the Vaquero.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

DaftDeft said:


> What he called you out because he thought you liked Ruger and he didn't?
> 
> Wtf is wrong with Ruger, the 10/22 is a blast and so the Vaquero.


no he was all stoked like "sweet ruger!" i was like err...its ...etc..


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fielding said:


> Here's the factory pic of my board lifted from the Evo website. It's the Cobra from 2014-15. As good as it rides, I kinda don't like riding it or carrying it around.


oh man i just spit beer all over my keyboard i was laughing so hard >


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This thread has taken a strange turn lol. When I first came across NS boards 8yrs ago, their logo reminded me of the goggles I had at the time:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

deagol said:


> not cool, dude....


Yeah I agree. I shoulda looked more closely before I bought it. But it was an end of season sale and the website said they only had one left in my size.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Fielding said:


> Here's the factory pic of my board lifted from the Evo website. It's the Cobra from 2014-15. As good as it rides, I kinda don't like riding it or carrying it around.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Is that board even legal in France?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

by the way, as far as i know, vince doesnt sell snowboards at all, so dont get the wrong idea and go hitting him up.

if ur like....hella lucky he may give u one when u wonnered it.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

could always just sticker it up a bit. Turn it into a Klink and Schltz themed board.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Holding out till page 7 to deliver the punchline. Amazing.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

cerebroside said:


> Holding out till page 7 to deliver the punchline. Amazing.


You could say that we did nazi that one coming.

ill show myself out


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

dave785 said:


> You could say that we did nazi that one coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ill show myself out




Card carrying (half) Jew here: I approve of this joke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Is that board even legal in France?


Feel like it would be perfect for taking Chamonix by storm.


----------

